# Let's Play, "Name That Rig"



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

OK, I know you gave up, but if you said Carp Rig, give yourself 10 points. I found it on a far away tackle site and can't figure out anything about how its fished. You tell me and we'll both know. CF?


----------



## Sounding_7th (Dec 20, 2011)

Hope somebody knows cause that is one interesting piece of tackle..


----------



## teamfirstcast (Aug 23, 2006)

dough bait in the spring, when it is picked up set the hook and snag the dang carp! I'll take 20 points!


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

Looks like something you would hang off a tree, or tie to a jug and the spring would set the hook.


----------



## big-john (Jan 6, 2011)

After recently being hooked in the butt by an old man with a wild cast...those scare me a little..lol


----------



## big-john (Jan 6, 2011)

I believe that is the hooks for this set up.









They are for silver carp .The ball is filled with a disintegrating dough bait and fished under a bobber/cork , the carp start to push the bait filled ball around trying to get more out of the ball(filter feeders)and end up getting hooked...I wonder if the same tactic would work on paddle fish (both are filter feeders) ?

I think with the one in your picture the bait ball is packed around the upper part with the wire wrap and then all the hooks are pushed into the edges of the bait ball.


----------



## Wett'n my Hooks (Mar 26, 2011)

I believe a Paddle fish is a bottom feeder. I've snagged many, when I lived on the Missouri River.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

It is the same rig used in Asia to catch tilapia. The fisherman uses a small dry pellet food to chum up the fish, He also makes a dough from the pellets. It is placed around the spring. He drops it in the chum area.
When the fish picks at the dough ball....a quick jerk....zing it is snagged. 
We are talking about 10 to 15 pound fish from pay to fish ponds.
I watched a guy catch about a dozen one day near Bangkok. But it was hot, ran out of cold beer so I left to do some "exploring."
Why not trebles you ask? Too much vegetation in the water.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

ComeFrom? said:


> OK, *I know you gave up*, but if you said Carp Rig, give yourself 10 points. I found it on a far away tackle site and can't figure out anything about how its fished. You tell me and we'll both know. CF?


Never underestimate the knowledge of the 2Cool brain trust!


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

Reel Time said:


> Never underestimate the knowledge of the 2Cool brain trust!


That's why I've been here since 1999. CF?


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I could tangle that into a mess so bad, Hercules and Batman could not get it straightened out again.


----------

